
Final Fantasy VII – Past and Future - JoyFreak
https://www.joyfreak.com/articles/final-fantasy-vii-%E2%80%93-past-and-future.81/
======
eveFromKarmaFm
I'm ready to dump far too much of my disposable income on chasing the feelings
this game gave me when I was a kid. This is the game that turned me into a
gamer.

